# [SOLVED] AMD multi-vendor Miniport Driver problem



## amd1

Im not sure on the problem, or if its even a problem? I really dont know what to do about this. Is this interfering with my games, as in reducing performance and FPS? Should I uninstall it or not? This is what the problem says. ------->

_*These drivers are causing Windows to resume slowly*_

_*Name: AMD multi-vendor Miniport Driver*_
_*Filename: atikmpag.sys*_
_*Publisher: Advanced Micro Devices,Inc.*_
_*Device: AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series*_
_*Date reported: Fri Apr 1, 2011 8:22 AM*_
_*Time taken: 6.5 sec*_

_*If you no longer use the device, consider uninstalling it.*_


----------



## emosun

*Re: AMD multi-vendor Miniport Driver problem*

If your windows resumes in 6.5 seconds I don't see anything wrong with that. Where are you getting this message?


----------



## amd1

I went into advanced tools.. and I say it under performance issues, I clicked on it and that came up

Wasn't sure if it was an issue or not..so I checked it out


----------



## emosun

*Re: AMD multi-vendor Miniport Driver problem*

Doesn't seem like an issue to me.


----------



## TOOL_man57

*Re: AMD multi-vendor Miniport Driver problem*

OK, im getting the same message, this is what it says:
*Name:* AMD multi-vendor Miniport Driver
*Filename:* atikmpag.sys
*Publisher:* Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
*Device:* ATI Radeon HD 4200
*Date:* Mon Apr 2, 2013 3:13 PM
*reported:*
*Time Taken* 9.6 seconds
------------------------------------------
When I view the event log, this is the findings:
This driver responded slower than expected to the resume request while servicing this device: 
Driver File Name :	\Driver\ACPI
Driver Friendly Name :	ACPI Driver for NT
Driver Version :	6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Driver Total Time :	45ms
Driver Degradation Time	:	45ms
Incident Time (UTC) :	‎2012‎-‎04‎-‎09T19:51:02.663056500Z
Device Name :	ACPI\PNP0C0C\aa
Device Friendly Name :	ACPI Power Button
Device Total Time :	45ms
Device Degradation Time	:	0ms
---------------------------------------------
This all started toward the end of March or beginning of April, when i got a new monitor (ViewSonic VS 13518). Now every so often I will get a BSOD and when i check the System log, I see this:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000018 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa80054b3000, 0x0000000000000002, 0xffffffffffffffff). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 042112-18454-01.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
I have searched and search and have updated the driver and I am out of ideas, I am not sure if its the monitor causing this or if i should do a system wipe and if that would fix. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## dawnbill

*Re: AMD multi-vendor Miniport Driver problem*

i am havin the same problem laptop only a week old ,, running windows 8 ..not understanding the issue,, I would think that it would run great ,, but it actually seems slower the my last pc, which was like 2007,,,,how can I get rid of that error message?


----------



## emptydblock

*Re: AMD multi-vendor Miniport Driver problem*

I am having the same problem with the same message and it all started at the end of march. maybe a windows update isn't compatibly or something I dont know I'm just guessing I've been searching with no luck any info is appreciated thanks.


----------

